# The rise of Nespresso/coffee capsules



## Philbrenn (Sep 26, 2017)

I'd just like to hear peoples views on the rise of Nespresso/coffee capsules, personally I find the body of the coffee very light and watery. I guess people seeking a quick caffeine hit are the target market?

Opinions/views?


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

The capsules are usually pulled to a longer brew ratio than the current vogue for 1:2 (~6g into 25g for a short one, the same into ~40g for the mid size). So it follows the coffee will be lower strength.

I doubt Nespresso would be suggesting these ratios without some data from consumers as to preference.

They appeal to people who want to drink nice, consistent coffee, without having to buy grinders & learn a new skill, calibrate with scales once & you're off.


----------



## kennyboy993 (Jan 23, 2017)

I think they're popular because they've got a good taste to hassle factor in that it's a drinkable cup that's so quick and easy to make.

To be fair I'm seduced because the time and effort I put in to hand grinding and making aeropress in the office results in an unenjoyable cup too many times - so I'm currently looking at simple nespresso machine with carry bag


----------



## Mmiah (Feb 13, 2015)

i can make a better milk coffee drink using douwe egberts instant coffee and a microwave

recipe: mug, 1 or 2 tsp instant coffee, enough hot water to dissolve it, top up with cold milk, microwave to the temperature of your liking

i have a friend who uses a nespresso machine and he knows i love coffee, when im round he makes me a coffee and asks what do i think my response "ye its nice", white lie

much prefer my gaggia classic and mignon combo

i find nespresso, as mentioned above, light and watery, lacks any real flavour, and milk drinks are cold with dry froth, not the silky texture of microfoam


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Mmiah said:


> i can make a better milk coffee drink using douwe egberts instant coffee and a microwave
> 
> recipe: mug, 1 or 2 tsp instant coffee, enough hot water to dissolve it, top up with cold milk, microwave to the temperature of your liking
> 
> ...


We have DE instant at work, never got close to the sweetness & florals that a 10yr old can make with Nespresso Rosabaya. Can't hack the dark roasts though.

The capsules are less watery than if you were to pull a shot with a burr grinder at the same ratio.

I don't see the logic of stringing someone along if they give you something you don't like, they'll just keep doing so rather than give you something you do like.


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

Whilst at Manchester Festival Colonna was doing coffee pods, if that's any help maybe something to think about.


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Mmiah said:


> i have a friend who uses a nespresso machine and he knows i love coffee, when im round he makes me a coffee and asks what do i think my response "ye its nice", white lie


I had a friend who made me a coffee on her Nespresso machine a bit ago. She didn't ask what I thought to it. I suspect my expression while drinking it (I managed half a cup) said it all as I haven't been invited again


----------



## CageyH (Oct 8, 2017)

There is a Nespresso Pro machine at work.

It is quick and convenient, but I prefer to use the little La Pavoni machine next to it.


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

MildredM said:


> I had a friend


Perhaps learn to be a bit more diplomatic if you wish to retain your friends when shown hospitality.

I personally would be more humble in a situation where I'm made a drink round a friends house.

They weren't poisoning you.


----------



## salty (Mar 7, 2017)

kennyboy993 said:


> I think they're popular because they've got a good taste to hassle factor in that it's a drinkable cup that's so quick and easy to make.
> 
> To be fair I'm seduced because the time and effort I put in to hand grinding and making aeropress in the office results in an unenjoyable cup too many times - so I'm currently looking at simple nespresso machine with carry bag


Don't be seduced Kenny! I'm convinced that if you only ever drink Union Bobolink brewed in a FP using the Hoffman method you'll never have an unenjoyable cup, you won't be giving any money to Nestle, you'll be doing a tiny bit for the environment, you'll know the farmers are being paid 25% more than the fairtrade price and you can look at the hand grinding as a cardio mindfulness session which will make your heart strong beyond your wildest dreams and give your brain ninja qualities you never thought possible. You can even buy a 6 cup FP and bring a little pleasure to a coworker's life every now and then and probably be voted team player of the year at the annual awards ceremony and loved by all.

On the other hand imagine what you're going to look like when you're smuggling your Nespresso machine into work, wracked with mental anguish and hoping that no one spots you, knowing that every capsule you "gift" to a colleague will make the economics untenable and probably lead to family and financial ruin while at the same time lining the pockets of Nestle shareholders. And you know they're probably not the type of people you'd like to spend time with and to be frank, they don't need your money. And they don't like you anyway.

You know it makes sense.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Jony said:


> Whilst at Manchester Festival Colonna was doing coffee pods, if that's any help maybe something to think about.


The machine was broken the times I tried to get a sample.


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

Mrboots2u said:


> The machine was broken the times I tried to get a sample.


I was so caffiened up I totally forgot to go back I had the espresso though was really good one of my favourite, Was there on Sunday


----------



## kennyboy993 (Jan 23, 2017)

salty said:


> Don't be seduced Kenny! I'm convinced that if you only ever drink Union Bobolink brewed in a FP using the Hoffman method you'll never have an unenjoyable cup, you won't be giving any money to Nestle, you'll be doing a tiny bit for the environment, you'll know the farmers are being paid 25% more than the fairtrade price and you can look at the hand grinding as a cardio mindfulness session which will make your heart strong beyond your wildest dreams and give your brain ninja qualities you never thought possible. You can even buy a 6 cup FP and bring a little pleasure to a coworker's life every now and then and probably be voted team player of the year at the annual awards ceremony and loved by all.
> 
> On the other hand imagine what you're going to look like when you're smuggling your Nespresso machine into work, wracked with mental anguish and hoping that no one spots you, knowing that every capsule you "gift" to a colleague will make the economics untenable and probably lead to family and financial ruin while at the same time lining the pockets of Nestle shareholders. And you know they're probably not the type of people you'd like to spend time with and to be frank, they don't need your money. And they don't like you anyway.
> 
> You know it makes sense.


Ha ha ha superb.

Amusing and compelling salty - I'm in!


----------



## arash (Sep 19, 2017)

I have one and its and expensive one, its basically pants. I make better coffee with my aeropress. Its for those that want to feel like they are having a proper coffee without the hassle of cleaning etc..

I was wondering if it was the coffee that was **** so might get some empty pods and put my own in it. Plastic compatibles are even worse so I would get the metal pods if you want to have a go at making your own.

The coffee is really bitter and lacks any thing that I might call flavour.


----------



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

These machines are a dream come true for people who just want to press a button..

As I'm known among friends as a coffee fanatic, I get asked about advice..lately a friend asked for recommendation of a push button - get coffee machine, he says I don't care about the taste just want a coffee..

I tried to explain the basics but then I was like ok I'll look at something for you


----------



## CageyH (Oct 8, 2017)

For a "press the button" coffee machine, I would probably go for something like a Jura E6, although that still requires some input/work from the user.

Mrs H has still not touched my coffee machine.


----------



## khampal (Feb 6, 2017)

Philbrenn said:


> I'd just like to hear peoples views on the rise of Nespresso/coffee capsules, personally I find the body of the coffee very light and watery. I guess people seeking a quick caffeine hit are the target market?
> 
> Opinions/views?


The official nespresso capsules are a bit naff, not particularly great coffee but not that bad either. Certainly drinkable, and to those who aren't massive enthusiasts likes us (the type that likes Starbucks, Costa etc) it's easy, convenient, fast and just as good as the chain coffee shops IMO. They do have a watery feel to them, so not great as straight espresso (but fine with milk), and the crema looks quite sad.

However...

If you're willing to pay a bit more, the colonna coffee pods have produced some tastier cups of coffee than I have ever managed to produce on my DTP. And you get all of the positives mentioned above.


----------



## Mmiah (Feb 13, 2015)

MWJB said:


> I don't see the logic of stringing someone along if they give you something you don't like, they'll just keep doing so rather than give you something you do like.


this guy really loves his nespresso and knows i love my coffee, if i told him i don't want nespresso he would get offended

tbh i dont hate nespresso, it has its place, its consistent and convenient, if i never found this forum and was looking for a machine today i'd probably go for a nespresso latisima pro

but i did find you guys and was shown the light

a nespresso isnt going to make a flat white as good as my classic, and beans are mush cheaper than pods in the long run


----------



## Abe999 (Nov 1, 2017)

I've never been impressed by them, the coffee for me tastes too manufactured and always needs warming up.

Seems to be aimed at a press n go client group instead of a lengthy tasty experience.


----------



## UncleJake (Mar 20, 2016)

Doesn't work for me - but that's fine I rarely encounter it. What does really bother me is how it is now the norm in Café's and restaurants in France. A lot of them advertise it as a badge of pride. I don't know if it's the same in Spain.

I do think that coffee is something that you adapt to - after a while. Which is why it's hard for many of us with great home setups to enjoy coffee at our old favourite haunts. It works in reverse to - if the area gets used to Nespresso - it'll come to expect it. Crave it even. For me that's the death of individuality. The restaurants may as well serve ready meals.


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

In my experience of Spain you rarely see N. The spanish take a fairly traditional approach to coffee, rather than hipster or 3rd wave or specialty outside of the major cities. Spain seems quite conservative with food and drink. When I'm there I'll normally opt for cortado or carajillo as straight espresso there tends to be a bit dark and not what we have got used to at home.

The Hotmetalette was seduced by pod machines and had a Tassimo. The black ooze that passes for 'coffee' out of one of those is absolutely foul bitter undrinkable muck even by the most undiscerning standards. It's like something from a dead muskrats scent gland! She's got a Nespresso machine now, and the coffee is at least drinkable and recognisable as coffee, although like all pod coffee it seems to have a 'signature' taste that makes it instantly recognisable as Nespresso over and above any difference between pod variety (sorry, "grand cru" LOL!). I'm not impressed but for push button simplicity it's ok and if you get the Dulsao or the Ethiopian Bukeela as a lungo it's a bit like an Americano. There's a place for Nespresso - hotel bedrooms, offices, and the kitchens of the busy person with no real interest in coffee. Even aeroplanes (BA use them on board). But it's sad to see them in restaurants and there is no excuse for having them in a café.


----------



## kennyboy993 (Jan 23, 2017)

They were served at an expensive resort hotel in Portugal I was at with the family this year.

Not quite badge of honour but they were served with nespresso branded cups, nespresso chocolate in the side, the lot.

I got the impression the nespresso commercial machine is offering a compelling proposition to some supposedly luxury establishments. The coffee, like all nespresso for me, was ok


----------



## CageyH (Oct 8, 2017)

It's ok, but it is not great.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

I think people would do far better with a Bean to cup rather than Nespresso. I wouldn't recommend Jura machines at all, but the little Melitta Varianza works great can be had for £500 ish and will pay back within a few years vs the stupidly high cost of Nespresso, whilst delivering much better coffee. BB don't have any stock left, whether they will source more at the cheap price they were doing them is anyone's guess. However, I still think they represent the best VFM and well thought out BTC and beat any Jura even the Juras of £1200. Fear of getting sued makes me unwilling to say more on that.

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Melitta-Automatic-Beverage-Cappuccino-Container/dp/B00NXVEL5I/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1510799152&sr=8-1&keywords=Melitta+Varianza&dpID=41DRhNPZhwL&preST=_SY300_QL70_&dpSrc=srch


----------



## Mmiah (Feb 13, 2015)

I have a Jura machine, the espresso is pretty decent from it, the milk frothing is much better than a nespresso latisima touch but not as good as doing it with a steam wand

the machine at the time did cost a fair bit, cant remember the model off the top of my head though, juza impressa something


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Mmiah said:


> I have a Jura machine, the espresso is pretty decent from it, the milk frothing is much better than a nespresso latisima touch but not as good as doing it with a steam wand
> 
> the machine at the time did cost a fair bit, cant remember the model off the top of my head though, juza impressa something


Have you had it long?


----------



## SimonS (Nov 10, 2017)

hotmetal said:


> In my experience of Spain you rarely see N. The spanish take a fairly traditional approach to coffee, rather than hipster or 3rd wave or specialty outside of the major cities. .


We visit Basque Spain regularly. Coffee anywhere we paid for it was good traditional.

The bad coffee we had, both in a couple of hotels there and travelling back through France and overnighting at Formula 1 type places, was from self service bean to cup machines. The issue has to be using the cheapest possible beans.

In a few places I've been there has been 'generic' Nespresso pods - Switzerland for example - recently roasted with good quality coffee. It's surprisingly good and I can see why it wins on convenience for many people. It's the price of the pods and the volume of unrecyclable waste that i really object to.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

I also thought I would put some videos up for peoples delectation, note the Melitta Varianza does not really have this problem.






The link below gets interesting at step 17 and beyond and really shows bad coffee can also be for other reasons. My little Varianza produces great coffee compared to any BTC machine outside. In fact I won't use them in Hotels, car dealerships and the like.

https://www.ifixit.com/Teardown/Jura+Capresso+IMPRESSA+J5+Teardown/13917


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Yes the volume of unrecyclable aluminium/plastic mix is the elephant in the room. I know they have their green bag scheme but many people don't bother, and from what I've read in mainstream press, many people say that the pods aren't actually recycled (or at least, maybe Nespresso are the only people who can do it, not to call them liars). If I haven't time for an espresso (warm up time etc) I'll have an Aeropress these days.


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

SimonS said:


> It's the price of the pods and the volume of unrecyclable waste that i really object to.


This is an issue that affects pretty much every sector of the coffee market. That said, I don't know how happy I would be to go back to paper coffee bags. Any reusable system necessitates some kind of packaging return system...if people were willing to get on board with that, then those Nespresso pods would be recycled too.


----------



## holgr (Aug 17, 2017)

In addition to the unnecessary production of aluminium/plastic waste, the aluminium is said to react with the acids in the coffee, which is not very healthy.

So to me, Nespresso is the dark side of power .

holgr


----------



## jomadcoffee (11 mo ago)

Coffee capsules are the same concept as pods in that they are pre-packaged, measured doses of coffee. They are contained within a 'capsule' that, once used, must be disposed of. This capsule may be made from aluminum or plastic and has a foil top. The coffee pods and capsules market includes revenue generated through pods and capsules. The market analyzes distribution channels considered in the study (on trade and off trade). The off-trade segment is further sub-segmented into supermarkets/hypermarkets, specialty stores, online retailing, and other distribution channels.

In Europe
United Kingdom
Coffee Capsules Gain A Good Velocity & *Hold the Largest Market Share.
This Is My Analysis*


----------

